# Two Possible WP Buys



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The horse in the 2nd video is not going that slow, and he's over collected, coming behind the vertical, a big no no. The horse in 1st video is evading bit pressure by just dropping his head & sometimes coming above the bit. Both are nice horses, and both would be great for WP if they had a few months with a good trainer. I suspect both horses have nice long strides, I can see it with 1st one and he's pretty green. Both are nice looking horses but both are going to need time with a good knowlegdeable trainer, so I would add $2000 to each horse's price. If it were me, & both horses appeared what they are in the video when I tried them & both passed vet checks, I would go for the 1st one. I would offer $1000 to $500 less and book him in with good trainer for 2-3 months. But that's just me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the second horse better. But it could be just a matter of it having more training.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you both for your input! A few more I found. I know a lot of them have nothing to go on but a still photo...I've asked for videos of all of them:

Big & Pretty Radical Rodder Mare - RV Miss Chip Rodder
Gorgeous Sorrel Overo Mare, All Around Youth Show Horse - AHINTOFSOPHISTICATION
Well-Mannered, kid safe, great for any rider - Zippo J Raft (JR) <--I really like this one
ZIPPO PINE BAR GR.GRANDAUGHTER. SHOWMANSHIP / W.PLEASURE - MY PETITE WEAPON
Gorgous AQHA Palomino Mare! trade for Running Barrel Horse - Otoes Dimond Echo
All Around, Child Safe Show Horse - KS Country Milo
4 y/o WP&HUS AQHA Great show horse! - Shez Skippin Hot

This search has me very excited; it's been so long since I've worked with a QH.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hard to beat a Zippo Pine Bar gentleman in pleasure & overall temperment as well. I like your choice best.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Managed to track down a video of RV Miss Chip Rodder:





 
And KS Country Milo. I'm not that impressed by the videos:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Both of those horses are quite nice, 2nd horse is doing quite well despite a bouncy "posting to the clouds" riders. First one cants to the inside just a bit, once in awhile, that means it's been slowed down more than it can handle. But only a couple times during the whole video, rest of the time, quite solid and cadenced.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just looked at the asking price for both horses, 2nd one is way over priced, it's a green horse and needs more training. 1st horse is good to go with a good instructor.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree re the second one...I just don't like him for some reason. I still especially love Zippo J Raft, Fantasies of Winter, Bet I'm Good, and RV Miss Chip Rodder. I'm anxious to see a video of Zippo.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am all excited as to which one you'll end up with, keep me posted.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all of your input; I'll be sure to let you know! Now I have to sell two miniatures.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I would pass on the first two on 'personality' issues right away. Both of those horses looked irritated and almost resentful of their job. Neither are particularly nice movers either. 

Second and third horses, I would pass on those too. Neither are really stand outs to me. The first horse has an awkward lope/canter and the second...well...if I had to choose one out of those four, it would be her. She looks the softest to me. 

All four of those still need quite a bit of training. 

Out of the picture ads you listed, I really do like the Zippo mare the best. Shown by a youth, has a very versatile look. I would love to see videos of her.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, Cori. I'm waiting for a response from the Zippo mare's owner, but found another possible buy in the meantime!

First one here: Moore's Horse Company - 2 & 3 Year Olds
Feel free to look at any of these guys, also: http://www.mooreshorsecompany.com/aged_horses





 
ETA: Zippo mare has been sold!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Found lots more. I weeded through 220+ ads on Dreamhorse and came up with these; hunted down videos on YouTube for almost all of them:

I am completely head-over-heels for this guy:
1. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1704345 - JACKS GOTA LOT




 
2. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1700089 - RockyTopsZippinDude
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm1UpqzNLXE

3. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1712047 - One Chocolate Chip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mhX7yKu020

4. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1694899 - IR SWEET MELLOW DEE




 
5. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1688594 - Hotrodders Hobo

6. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1704593 - Starhams Moon Duster

7. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1680848 - Black and Zan




 
8. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1709936 - Taylored To Please

9. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1698535 - SIMPLY VINTAGE

10. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1710144 - Whatta Absolute Asset
My Montage 8/1/11 at One True Media - share slideshows, slide shows, Facebook slideshows, free video sharing, video montages.

11. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1700908 - Tuf To Top




 
12. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1701400 - TC Conclusive Zip




 
13. DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1700606 - Mr Ultimatum


----------



## WesternPleasureRider (Dec 21, 2010)

What exactly are you looking for? It's kind of hard to tell because some of the horses have a lot more training than others and some have a lot better breeding and some are a lot more money. What are the most important things you are looking for? Movement, personality, breeding, experience?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not totally sure. Movement is great, personality is great, breeding is good to an extent, and experience in the show ring is not a necessity. What I'm looking for basically is a WP-trained horse who could use a touch-up and a continued training schedule to show at county and state fair, and possibly do more.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like Zippo J Raft too.. from the photo. The photographer is standing at or behind the horse's hip and that ALWAYS makes the horse look better in the picture. 

Would LOVE to see more of this horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I also like Tuf to Top but I am a sucker for Medicine hats with a bloody shield. However, she seems well trained. May paddle or wing in front at the trot.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the bay roan the best. His headset is WAY too low and that should be able to be fixed. From a quick look, he has a good balanced jog (not that high stepping walk that is supposed to be a jog that the big bay was doing) and a pretty good lope. He looks like he would move into a more 'english' frame if pushed.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Some good options in there. 

I'd also like to see video of the zippo gelding.

I also like Bet I'm Good, I think he'd look much better in the video if his rider quit picking at him and pitched him away and let him work.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

After seeing new vids, I'm with Cori. I like the bay roan minus the headset but that's an easy fix. 

I also think Black and Zan is a good looking horse and needs some finishing work but has potential.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I got a reply on the bay roan; he's out of my price range. Bummer; he was a nice horse. I'm very excited to see pictures/videos of Zippo J Raft!


----------



## WesternPleasureRider (Dec 21, 2010)

The bay roan is really nice. I can see him being pricey. Zippos Mr Good Bar produces some extremely nice horses, I think Im going to look at one of those for my next horse. My guys great grandsire is zips chocolate chip, they are super nice horses. The only thing is they tend to have big personalities and sometimes a temper. The horse "Jacks Gotta Lot" I personally wouldnt be interested in. His "jog" isnt much of a jog. He has very little forward movement and I cant seem him being much of a hunter under saddle horse (I could be wrong, just my opinion) Plus, at the lope his head is quite high, and once again, he needs to be pushed up and be more forward. Although his head is a little bit high, I do like the fact that he carries himself with little correction from the rider.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

WesternPleasureRider said:


> The bay roan is really nice. I can see him being pricey. Zippos Mr Good Bar produces some extremely nice horses, I think Im going to look at one of those for my next horse. My guys great grandsire is zips chocolate chip, they are super nice horses. The only thing is they tend to have big personalities and sometimes a temper. The horse "Jacks Gotta Lot" I personally wouldnt be interested in. His "jog" isnt much of a jog. He has very little forward movement and I cant seem him being much of a hunter under saddle horse (I could be wrong, just my opinion) Plus, at the lope his head is quite high, and once again, he needs to be pushed up and be more forward. Although his head is a little bit high, I do like the fact that he carries himself with little correction from the rider.


 This is pretty much the impression I got from him. His jog looks like a walk, and if I went to see him I would make sure to ask him to extend it out a LOT and see if he had much trouble with that. I also like the fact that the reins are lose and he appears to be in self-carriage much of the time. His conformation is drool-worthy also. :lol:


----------

